# 97116 and the Emergency Room



## alisonbee (Nov 9, 2009)

We provide gait training along with the crutches in our ED.  An order by the MD or PA-C or ARNP exists for both the crutches and the gait training.

Is it appropriate to use 97116 for this service, or is it considered part of the E/M level?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 9, 2009)

That is part of the E&M.


----------



## alisonbee (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## jackiemal (Jan 6, 2012)

*97116*

Is this true for Urgent Care facilities as well?


----------



## Sueedwards (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree as part of the E/M... thanks for the reinforcing!!


----------

